# Need a copy of instructions for !/32 P-61B Hobbyboss kit.



## pepper6109 (Feb 25, 2012)

Need some help, please. My kit (HobbyBoss 1/32 P-61B) came without the instruction sheets. HobbyBoss customer service is less than useless, as is the mail order dealer from whom I purchased the kit. So much for backing their products. Can anyone shoot me an email with a scan of the instructions? I'll be glad to reimburse any costs or return a nominal gratuity as a thanks. East coast, USA.

Thank you all.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

pepper6109 said:


> Need some help, please. My kit (HobbyBoss 1/32 P-61B) came without the instruction sheets. HobbyBoss customer service is less than useless, as is the mail order dealer from whom I purchased the kit. So much for backing their products. Can anyone shoot me an email with a scan of the instructions? I'll be glad to reimburse any costs or return a nominal gratuity as a thanks. East coast, USA.
> 
> Thank you all.


I suppose you didn't check Hobby Search... they are the go to for kit instructions. They have the Hobby Boo Boo Black Widow instructions online 

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10208791


----------



## pepper6109 (Feb 25, 2012)

Perfect! Didn't know it was there. Thanks so much. Off to the work bench.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is that a copy of the Great Wall kit? Those chairs are insane.


----------

